# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  VENDO ALFALFA EN CHACRA - Lambayeque

## Beberlyn

Saludos cordiales actualmente contamos con 4 hectáreas de cultivo de alfalfa, en la zona de Rafan , en Lambayeque. Cualquier consultar escribir al correo: beberlyncm@gmail.com  o llamar al 939317360Temas similares: Venta de alfalfa en chacra. Venta de alfalfa en chacra. Vendo Alfalfa en Pacas VENDO ALFALFA DE PISCO Vendo Alfalfa (Forraje)

----------

